# Audi Tradition at the Techno Classica 2005



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Four rings, seven letters, 25 years: Audi Tradition is presenting the unique success story of quattro drive at the 17th Techno Classica Essen from 7 to 10 April 2005 with the exhibition “25 years of quattro”. The “Ur-quattro” (original quattro) was the highlight at the Geneva Motor Show a quarter of a century ago. This car was the start of a legend, the beginning of a series of successes in motorsport and on the road which has lasted up to the present day. Over 1.8 million Audi cars with “quattro” permanent four-wheel drive have left the production line since 1980.
Every year, collectors, restorers and enthusiasts make their way to Essen for the international classic car exhibition, which marks the start of the new classic car season. Rally enthusiasts and Audi fans are in for a real treat this year: in Hall 7 they will find the rally racing cars once driven by Michèle Mouton, Stig Blomqvist, Hannu Mikkola and, of course, Walter Röhrl – all washed and polished. These were the drivers who wrote a new chapter in rallying history with the Audi quattro in the 1980s, the highlight of which were four world championship titles.
The following production quattro models and their racing and rallying counterparts will be on show:
Audi quattro, built in 1981 (147 kW/200 bhp):
11,452 of the “Ur-quattro”, as this car is known, were built between 1980 and 1991.
Audi Rallye quattro, Group 4 rally car, coupé, built in 1981 (237 kW/320 bhp at 6,500 rpm):
From 1981 the Audi quattro turned the rally world upside down. This Rallye quattro made its debut appearance with Hannu Mikkola/Arne Hertz in October 1981 at the San Remo Rally. In November these two drove this car to victory in the RAC Rally in Great Britain. 
Audi Sport quattro, built in 1984 (225 kW/306 bhp):
A total of 214 Audi Sport quattro models were produced between 1983 and 1984.
Audi Sport quattro S1, Group B rally car, built in 1985 (350 kW/476 bhp at 7,500 rpm):
The Sport quattro S1 was the last evolution version of the Rallye quattro. The front “snow plough apron” and the mighty rear wing became the S1's trademarks. Walter Röhrl and Christian Geistdörfer won the 1985 San Remo Rally in the Sport quattro S1.
Audi 200 quattro “James Bond”, built in 1986 (134 kW/182 bhp):
This car was produced specially for the James Bond film “The Living Daylights” starring Timothy Dalton and could be seen at cinemas in 1987.
Audi 200 quattro, Group A rally car, built in 1987 (184kW/250 bhp at 6,000 rpm):
In 1987, the Rally World Championship was only held in Group A. In this year Audi clinched a double win in the challenging Safari Rally with its teams Mikkola/Hertz and Röhrl/Geistdörfer.
Aspiring racing drivers visiting the show should not miss the chance to test their skills in the Audi V8 DTM driving simulator which will be available to anyone interested on the Audi Tradition stand from 7 to 10 April 2005. The quattro principle will be presented with the moving model of an Audi Sport quattro drive train – an original exhibit that was first shown at the Geneva Motor Show in 1983.
For collectors of automotive rarities, the Audi Tradition team will also be offering a range of newly developed lifestyle articles and exclusive model cars from the traditional brands Audi, DKW, Horch, Wanderer, Auto Union and NSU. The special version of a red Audi quattro, to a scale of 1:87, will be available as a limited edition.
The stands of the Audi museum mobile Ingolstadt, the August Horch Museum Zwickau and the Audi Club International (ACI) will be located directly adjacent to Audi Tradition. The Lamborghini and SEAT brands from the Audi brand group will also be exhibiting in the direct vicinity of Audi Tradition, in Hall 7.
The four rings of the Audi badge symbolise the brands Audi, DKW, Horch and Wanderer, which were later combined under the umbrella of Auto Union. Auto Union and NSU, which merged in 1969, made many significant contributions towards the development of the car. AUDI AG was formed from Audi NSU Auto Union AG in 1985. Together with the two traditional companies Auto Union GmbH and NSU GmbH, Audi Tradition nurtures and presents the deep and diverse history of Audi. The Audi museum mobile at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt is open from Monday to Sunday, from 9 a.m. to 6 p.m.


----------

